# My cool new shirt (and cigars!)



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Gerry (Howland1998) sent me this lovely shirt and a great five pack of cigars  Check out the stitching! The shirt is soooooo cozy. Now Dozer and I can match at our herfs 


Cigars pictured:
(2) Cusano 10th Anniversary
(2) Camacho 1962 Limited Edition
Cupido Criollo Corto 

Thank you, Gerry!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit! Those shirts are great. Enjoy the smokes too!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome stuff there!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is awesome. Gerry is one Class-act


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

damn this is the second one i have seen where mine!!!lol


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

very nice


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

how awesome is Gerry, great hit brother.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Gerry is first class all the way!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome:yo:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Lookin' good! Gerry is one amazing bro!
I'm curious about that Cupido figurado - read some good things about it.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice smokes and shirt


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet hit there. I LOVE the shirt and that Cupido looks mighty tasty!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great hit and nice shirt


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!

You got the shirt, I get what's inside! :hail: :hug::kiss:


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Nice hit!!
> 
> You got the shirt, I get what's inside! :hail: :hug::kiss:


:shocked: :eyebrows:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Nice hit!!
> 
> You got the shirt, I get what's inside! :hail: :hug::kiss:


Only you could have made that reply--I was waiting for you to say something eep: WTG Gerry!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

So where do you get the shirt's at?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So where do you get the shirt's at?


howland1998 (Gerry) sent it Jim!!!:fish:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That will be cool the matching couple!!!Gerry is one great BOTL..:thumb:


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

Gerry is a awesome BOTL...nice hit


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I think the Dozer has been smoking too many "cupidos"

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So where do you get the shirt's at?


Russ's mom also makes some that are close. I have two of them myself.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t3338-cigarlive-polo-shirtshats.html


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice shirt and nice smokes


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is awesome. Those cusano anniversary are a great smoke.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very sweet shirt. Enjoy those smokes


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice stuff !! gerry is rad


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice done Gerry!! Your awesome brother!! :clap2:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Great shirt. It will be a collector's item once this place goes belly up.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Great shirt. It will be a collector's item once this place goes belly up.


Ouch!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I must say you look much better in the shirt then he does... 

<here's to hoping Dozer won't want to clobber me for saying so>


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Cool looking shirt.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> I must say you look much better in the shirt then he does...
> 
> <here's to hoping Dozer won't want to clobber me for saying so>


:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

DOZER said:


> :fish::fish::fish:


thats animal cruelty!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

ray:ray::boink: your done



nyisles said:


> I must say you look much better in the shirt then he does...
> 
> <here's to hoping Dozer won't want to clobber me for saying so>


----------

